
Wide-band WebSDR: Control a short-wave receiver over the web - SoulMan
http://websdr.ewi.utwente.nl:8901/
======
mailslut
An index of others also online at:
[http://www.websdr.org](http://www.websdr.org)

------
philcrump
I help run one for the VHF/UHF Radio Bands, located in Surrey, UK.

[http://websdr.suws.org.uk/](http://websdr.suws.org.uk/)

------
fapjacks
Come join us in #priyom on Freenode[0] if you'd like to get into number
stations! We have a channel bot hooked into our schedule (which has been
created over a long time of listening to number stations and tracking
transmission patterns) which posts links to this SDR when a number station is
on. Just to make a guess, there are number station transmissions at least
several times a day, some days as many as several an hour. It's a ton of fun
and we're pretty friendly! Stop by and say hi!

[0]
[http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=priyom](http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=priyom)

------
jimmcslim
Awesome! Keep meaning to get into SDR or ham somehow.

There's chatter at 17.79MHz... but can't really make it out.

~~~
jdietrich
If you're interested, it has never been cheaper or easier to get into the
radio hobby. You can buy an RTL-based receiver with an upconverter on eBay for
less than $50, that will receive on 100kHz to 1.7GHz. With a technician class
license and a $30 Baofeng transceiver, you can start working UHF/VHF
repeaters.

~~~
csirac2
I hate to be a buzz kill, but some of those Baofengs really need harmonic
suppression filters installed. They're popular here in Australia, but I saw a
friend put his on a spectrum analyzer and saw 2nd harmonic at ~-5dBc! I know
they're only low power, so it's likely harmless, but it's stuff like this
which makes it harder for amateur radio to retain the rights we have left on
the spectrum, and raises the noise floor for everyone.

~~~
morganvachon
I agree, I've got a Baofeng UV-5R and while it's not a bad radio overall for
the price, it's got the dreaded harmonic issue too. It sounds excellent on the
band you're actually trying to transmit on, but I only use it as a backup
since I don't want to cause issues on other bands.

I'd say to the prospective new ham, spend just a few more bucks and get an
Anytone or Tera radio. They are well made, full featured, and still half the
cost of your average Yaesu or Icom radio. Barring that, look for well-kept
used gear on eBay or at hamfests, or borrow a good radio from a local ham.
There aren't many of us left, but I'd still say everyone knows someone who
knows a ham.

~~~
fluxquanta
>They are well made, full featured, and still half the cost of your average
Yaesu or Icom radio.

They may not have the most features, but the Yaesu FT-252's are 5W, 2M
handhelds for under $100. Plenty suitable for repeater work.

------
god_bless_texas
Every now and then you can hear US number stations kick off there.

~~~
fapjacks
No idea why you're downvoted. It's absolutely true.

------
atlantageek
Too bad they wont open source the software.

~~~
dnet
A friend of mine recently open sourced a similar solution.

\- Code:
[https://github.com/simonyiszk/openwebrx](https://github.com/simonyiszk/openwebrx)

\- Short intro: [http://www.rtl-sdr.com/openwebrx-an-multi-user-rtl-sdr-
recei...](http://www.rtl-sdr.com/openwebrx-an-multi-user-rtl-sdr-receiver-
with-web-interface/)

------
dest
what's the periodic signal at 27 MHz?

~~~
jdietrich
It's a local pager service that overloads the front end on the receiver.

